# Like Coffee? Visit CoffeeForums.com



## usmbtech

If your like me and you can't even start your day without your morning cup of coffee then you might be interested in one of our sister sites at CoffeeForums.com. 

The site is a Coffee Forum which covers a huge variety of Coffee related topics.

Coffee Forum


----------



## Si modo

Woah.  Who are you?

Nevermined.


----------



## peach174

We have our own coffee forum right here on this board,although it's called coffee shop, and I will stay here with it, thank you very much.


----------



## California Girl

I woke up and smelled coffee!!! Everybody outta my way..... I'm on a mission to grab coffee!

This coffee forum, does it have cake? I like cake too.


----------



## Si modo

California Girl said:


> I woke up and smelled coffee!!! Everybody outta my way..... I'm on a mission to grab coffee!
> 
> This coffee forum, does it have cake? I like cake too.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRmN4KnfPxQ]YouTube - Bill Cosby - Dad is Great brings me Chocolate Cake[/ame]


----------



## California Girl

I will join this coffee forum.... IF there is free cake. I think that's fair.


----------



## R.D.

California Girl said:


> I woke up and smelled coffee!!! Everybody outta my way..... I'm on a mission to grab coffee!
> 
> This coffee forum, does it have cake? I like cake too.



It's still lent.....


----------



## Big Black Dog

I would not get out of the bed in the mornings if it were not for coffee...  What would be the use?


----------



## agraw

In China, there are a lot of Starbucks.Once my favorite place to rest.


----------



## noahmiller2

i will join this forum.I love coffee......


----------



## Sbiker

I hate coffee and eliminate it by 5-6 mugs everyday


----------



## Bleipriester

Visiting the site actually doesn´t fill my cup.
The coffee I am drinking right now is a mess as I just ran out of milk.


----------



## Sbiker

Bleipriester said:


> Visiting the site actually doesn´t fill my cup.
> The coffee I am drinking right now is a mess as I just ran out of milk.



 I prefer pure black coffee - it's a way to feel taste... And you sure, you drinking real coffee, not "something liquid"


----------



## Bleipriester

Sbiker said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visiting the site actually doesn´t fill my cup.
> The coffee I am drinking right now is a mess as I just ran out of milk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer pure black coffee - it's a way to feel taste... And you sure, you drinking real coffee, not "something liquid"
Click to expand...

It´s rather "something liquid"


----------



## ChrisL

I like sweet things, so of course I take my coffee light with extra sugar!


----------



## Sbiker

ChrisL said:


> I like sweet things, so of course I take my coffee light with extra sugar!


How much sugar can you eat per day?


----------



## ChrisL

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like sweet things, so of course I take my coffee light with extra sugar!
> 
> 
> 
> How much sugar can you eat per day?
Click to expand...


What kind of question is that?  I don't know.  I really don't "eat" sugar anyway.


----------



## Sbiker

ChrisL said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like sweet things, so of course I take my coffee light with extra sugar!
> 
> 
> 
> How much sugar can you eat per day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of question is that?  I don't know.  I really don't "eat" sugar anyway.
Click to expand...


Yu drink it with coffee. If you drink 5 or 6 caps of coffee - how many sugar it would be? Sugar is a kind of white death!


----------



## ChrisL

Sbiker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like sweet things, so of course I take my coffee light with extra sugar!
> 
> 
> 
> How much sugar can you eat per day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of question is that?  I don't know.  I really don't "eat" sugar anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yu drink it with coffee. If you drink 5 or 6 caps of coffee - how many sugar it would be? Sugar is a kind of white death!
Click to expand...


Well, thank you for your concern.  I only usually drink one or two Dunkin Donuts iced coffees a day.


----------



## Zoom-boing

DanK said:


> If* your* like me and you can't even start your day without your morning cup of coffee then you might be interested in one of our sister sites at CoffeeForums.com.
> 
> The site is a Coffee Forum which covers a huge variety of Coffee related topics.
> 
> Coffee Forum



you're


----------



## ChrisL

Zoom-boing said:


> DanK said:
> 
> 
> 
> If* your* like me and you can't even start your day without your morning cup of coffee then you might be interested in one of our sister sites at CoffeeForums.com.
> 
> The site is a Coffee Forum which covers a huge variety of Coffee related topics.
> 
> Coffee Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're
Click to expand...


I guess he hadn't had his coffee yet.


----------



## Moonglow

Coffee is a nasty tasting drug, just like cigarettes...and booze..


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> Coffee is a nasty tasting drug, just like cigarettes...and booze..


 

No . . . coffee rules; you drool!


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coffee is a nasty tasting drug, just like cigarettes...and booze..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No . . . coffee rules; you drool!
Click to expand...

Nyet, It's chocolate milk and donuts for an all American breakfast...


----------



## Iceweasel

ChrisL said:


> I like sweet things, so of course I take my coffee light with extra sugar!


Hurl. That's NOT coffee!


----------



## Iceweasel

Zoom-boing said:


> you're


You're late.


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coffee is a nasty tasting drug, just like cigarettes...and booze..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No . . . coffee rules; you drool!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nyet, It's chocolate milk and donuts for an all American breakfast...
Click to expand...


Pfft.  Maybe for the police!  

No way, bacon, eggs, home fries and wheat toast with orange juice and coffee.


----------



## ChrisL

Iceweasel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like sweet things, so of course I take my coffee light with extra sugar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurl. That's NOT coffee!
Click to expand...


Tis.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Iceweasel said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're late.
Click to expand...


----------



## Iceweasel

ChrisL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like sweet things, so of course I take my coffee light with extra sugar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurl. That's NOT coffee!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tis.
Click to expand...

Tis not.


----------



## ChrisL

Iceweasel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like sweet things, so of course I take my coffee light with extra sugar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurl. That's NOT coffee!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tis not.
Click to expand...


Black coffee is gross!    Ice coffee light with extra sugar please.


----------



## BlueGin

Bet the members of that board were thrilled when the trolls from this board were directed over there LOL.


----------



## ChrisL

BlueGin said:


> Bet the members of that board were thrilled when the trolls from this board were directed over there LOL.



maybe they wanted some crap in their coffee!


----------



## BlueGin

ChrisL said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bet the members of that board were thrilled when the trolls from this board were directed over there LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe they wanted some crap in their coffee!
Click to expand...


And even if they didn't. Tough shit


----------



## Iceweasel

ChrisL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like sweet things, so of course I take my coffee light with extra sugar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurl. That's NOT coffee!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tis not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black coffee is gross!    Ice coffee light with extra sugar please.
Click to expand...

I don't do cowboy coffee. I roast my beans to perfection, cooling the second crack in 8 to 10 seconds MAX. I let them rest for a week, two is better, for the oils to work their way to the surface. I then grind enough for a cup, OK mug, and extract them in my Viebiemme with about a 1/4" head of crema. Then I add a little hot water, because I'm a wimp and then a little half and half. 

But NO sugar!


----------



## ChrisL

Iceweasel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like sweet things, so of course I take my coffee light with extra sugar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurl. That's NOT coffee!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tis not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black coffee is gross!    Ice coffee light with extra sugar please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't do cowboy coffee. I roast my beans to perfection, cooling the second crack in 8 to 10 seconds MAX. I let them rest for a week, two is better, for the oils to work their way to the surface. I then grind enough for a cup, OK mug, and extract them in my Viebiemme with about a 1/4" head of crema. Then I add a little hot water, because I'm a wimp and then a little half and half.
> 
> But NO sugar!
Click to expand...


Oh, a coffee snob.  I see how it is.


----------



## Synthaholic

The most delicious coffee.  Hazelnut, coconut, & caramel.  Low acid.  A portion of every sale goes to manatee preservation.


----------



## ChrisL

Synthaholic said:


> The most delicious coffee.  Hazelnut, coconut, & caramel.  Low acid.  A portion of every sale goes to manatee preservation.



I prefer my coffee to be regular flavor.  I hate when they mix up my order and give me a French Vanilla.  I don't like flavored coffees or creams.


----------



## Sarah G

Iceweasel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like sweet things, so of course I take my coffee light with extra sugar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurl. That's NOT coffee!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tis not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black coffee is gross!    Ice coffee light with extra sugar please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't do cowboy coffee. I roast my beans to perfection, cooling the second crack in 8 to 10 seconds MAX. I let them rest for a week, two is better, for the oils to work their way to the surface. I then grind enough for a cup, OK mug, and extract them in my Viebiemme with about a 1/4" head of crema. Then I add a little hot water, because I'm a wimp and then a little half and half.
> 
> But NO sugar!
Click to expand...

Oh brother, I wouldn't go through all that for a cuppa coffee in the morning.  I just brew some Maxwell House.  Have it with half and half only.


----------



## Iceweasel

ChrisL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hurl. That's NOT coffee!
> 
> 
> 
> Tis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tis not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black coffee is gross!    Ice coffee light with extra sugar please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't do cowboy coffee. I roast my beans to perfection, cooling the second crack in 8 to 10 seconds MAX. I let them rest for a week, two is better, for the oils to work their way to the surface. I then grind enough for a cup, OK mug, and extract them in my Viebiemme with about a 1/4" head of crema. Then I add a little hot water, because I'm a wimp and then a little half and half.
> 
> But NO sugar!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, a coffee snob.  I see how it is.
Click to expand...

I just saw this. A snob you say? Just because I can sniff a cup and tell you where each blend of bean comes from, the altitude and the time of day it was picked. The nerve!


----------



## Iceweasel

Sarah G said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hurl. That's NOT coffee!
> 
> 
> 
> Tis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tis not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black coffee is gross!    Ice coffee light with extra sugar please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't do cowboy coffee. I roast my beans to perfection, cooling the second crack in 8 to 10 seconds MAX. I let them rest for a week, two is better, for the oils to work their way to the surface. I then grind enough for a cup, OK mug, and extract them in my Viebiemme with about a 1/4" head of crema. Then I add a little hot water, because I'm a wimp and then a little half and half.
> 
> But NO sugar!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh brother, I wouldn't go through all that for a cuppa coffee in the morning.  I just brew some Maxwell House.  Have it with half and half only.
Click to expand...

Half and half is what I do but does Maxwell House even dirty the cup?


----------



## ChrisL

Iceweasel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tis.
> 
> 
> 
> Tis not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black coffee is gross!    Ice coffee light with extra sugar please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't do cowboy coffee. I roast my beans to perfection, cooling the second crack in 8 to 10 seconds MAX. I let them rest for a week, two is better, for the oils to work their way to the surface. I then grind enough for a cup, OK mug, and extract them in my Viebiemme with about a 1/4" head of crema. Then I add a little hot water, because I'm a wimp and then a little half and half.
> 
> But NO sugar!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, a coffee snob.  I see how it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just saw this. A snob you say? Just because I can sniff a cup and tell you where each blend of bean comes from, the altitude and the time of day it was picked. The nerve!
Click to expand...


Lol!


----------



## Sarah G

Iceweasel said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tis.
> 
> 
> 
> Tis not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black coffee is gross!    Ice coffee light with extra sugar please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't do cowboy coffee. I roast my beans to perfection, cooling the second crack in 8 to 10 seconds MAX. I let them rest for a week, two is better, for the oils to work their way to the surface. I then grind enough for a cup, OK mug, and extract them in my Viebiemme with about a 1/4" head of crema. Then I add a little hot water, because I'm a wimp and then a little half and half.
> 
> But NO sugar!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh brother, I wouldn't go through all that for a cuppa coffee in the morning.  I just brew some Maxwell House.  Have it with half and half only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Half and half is what I do but does Maxwell House even dirty the cup?
Click to expand...

I can't mess with grinding coffee beans and all of that nonsense.  I've also tried other brands like Starbucks and others but Maxwell House tastes good to me.


----------



## lg325

Maxwell house for me black and hot and I love the aroma. The Colombian  style is the best .I will get Folgers in a pinch.


----------



## lg325

McDonalds and Dunkin Donuts have real good coffee.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

For me, Sumatran coffee is the best.
Very low acid, some brands have almost no acidity.
Despite that, it is a full flavored coffee. Chocolate, sweet and earthy.


----------



## the other mike

lg325 said:


> McDonalds and Dunkin Donuts have real good coffee.


You need to try Starbuck's dark Italian or Espresso beans at the store and grind your own at home. Best I 've ever had for under $7 a pound.

*Our well water is really good- may make a difference.


----------



## lg325

Barrie House  Loyalty Blend.  100%  of profit goes to charity that provides free mental  health services to military members and there families.  Medium blend. nice aroma that filled my house, interesting taste.   I recommend it.   I   used  my Jesse James pot  .      It  is a good coffee..


----------



## Likkmee

peach174 said:


> We have our own coffee forum right here on this board,although it's called coffee shop, and I will stay here with it, thank you very much.


I have my own coffee farm


----------



## JohnDB

iamwhatiseem said:


> For me, Sumatran coffee is the best.
> Very low acid, some brands have almost no acidity.
> Despite that, it is a full flavored coffee. Chocolate, sweet and earthy.



Usually very earthy and Herby at the same time...


----------



## JohnDB

I wonder if they discuss the investment opportunities in coffee. 

It's about to get extremely expensive as next year's crop is just about destroyed due to frost and drought. This year's miserable crop is what is going to suffice for a couple years.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## JohnDB

Finally got some Ethiopian Yirgoshef this morning....and it's awesome.   It needs blending with a more bitter coffee but it's really nice as it is.   

When it hits your lips and the aroma is filling you....then you swallow and all the little corners of your soul gets filled.   Ahhhhhh


----------



## lg325

JohnDB said:


> Finally got some Ethiopian Yirgoshef this morning....and it's awesome.   It needs blending with a more bitter coffee but it's really nice as it is.
> 
> When it hits your lips and the aroma is filling you....then you swallow and all the little corners of your soul gets filled.   Ahhhhhh


Where were you able to get it?   ☕


----------



## JohnDB

lg325 said:


> Where were you able to get it?   ☕


Kroger....it was a store brand whole bean.  

The roast wasn't exactly the most uniform and the beans were on the small side...but the taste and smell were on the money...

Of course I've been doing without for a while now.  So it could be that too.


----------



## Likkmee

usmbtech said:


> If your like me and you can't even start your day without your morning cup of coffee then you might be interested in one of our sister sites at CoffeeForums.com.
> 
> The site is a Coffee Forum which covers a huge variety of Coffee related topics.
> 
> Coffee Forum


Cool. I still have about 300 lbs left to toastify


----------



## Likkmee

JohnDB said:


> Finally got some Ethiopian Yirgoshef this morning....and it's awesome.   It needs blending with a more bitter coffee but it's really nice as it is.
> 
> When it hits your lips and the aroma is filling you....then you swallow and all the little corners of your soul gets filled.   Ahhhhhh


Catia ? What are you doing on this forum ? !!


----------

